# Something new at svoemesto



## andro (22/1/16)

http://svoemesto.de/countdown/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

andro said:


> http://svoemesto.de/countdown/



What do you think it is @andro ?


----------



## blujeenz (22/1/16)

Probably just another kayfun @Silver 
Kayfun 5 Dark edition, or Kayfun 4.1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/1/16)

Whatever it is it had better be something *special *because they have lost a LOT of ground in the last year.


----------



## andro (22/1/16)

Personally i think could be a kay4 lite ( smaller ) or a new mod .


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

Always wanted to get myself an authentic Kayfun
In my early days I got a clone and it put me off Kayfuns - such a pity

but I think I am ready now for the "real deal" 
Lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## andro (22/1/16)

Silver said:


> Always wanted to get myself an authentic Kayfun
> In my early days I got a clone and it put me off Kayfuns - such a pity
> 
> but I think I am ready now for the "real deal"
> Lol


I may go to italy in feb. i could get it for u if u like .


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

andro said:


> I may go to italy in feb. i could get it for u if u like .



Thats awesome @andro, thanks for the offer. I will get in touch with you on PM.
You mean the new one thats coming out or a previous model?
We have to see what this new announcement is first!


----------



## andro (22/1/16)

Silver said:


> Thats awesome @andro, thanks for the offer. I will get in touch with you on PM.
> You mean the new one thats coming out or a previous model?
> We have to see what this new announcement is first!


I meant anything on the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/16)

andro said:


> I meant anything on the site.



Ok thanks @andro - will be in touch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/1/16)

andro said:


> I may go to italy in feb. i could get it for u if u like .


I may go to Italy too, or buy vape gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/1/16)

I really hope its a kayfun that can subohm and has like a 10ml tank..... But thats really unlikely


----------



## Christos (23/1/16)

Hopefully they have resolved the issues! 

Old but gold : How do you know the kayfun is empty? 


It stops leaking.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## andro (23/1/16)

dont know how real is but is speculation on fb about a 19 mm tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (23/1/16)

Back to their roots hopefully. Not that Kayfun 4 nonsense.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/16)

Thanks for posting @andro

Very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (23/1/16)

@Silver if you want, I live in Europe and you are more than welcome to order and ship to me. I'll then send it back to SA for you by whichever post

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/16)

Awesome countdown... and nothing... 

Standing by...


----------



## shaunnadan (23/1/16)

Busy raping the refresh button on my side !

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/16)

Countdown come and gone... three minutes later and still diddly!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/16)

Oh what an Epic Fail! 10 minutes past the countdown and still diddly!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/1/16)

Now it's a fat 404!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pixstar (23/1/16)

Lol epic fail!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (23/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now it's a fat 404!
> View attachment 43931


And here I'm thinking you were kidding...lol


----------



## blujeenz (23/1/16)

If this is just about their silly little UNITY juice collaboration, Im gonna have to slap some germans.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## andro (23/1/16)

is about the kayfun v3 . 19 mm tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (23/1/16)

So, 2 years after the Kayfun V3 is released, we get a mini V3 with juice flow control.
These Germans arent very speedy with ideas or in the designing side of things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/1/16)

drunken stuper is i think the scientific term... Or at least a cross between that and feeble minded. 

Companies like Svoemesto and Provape, are beacons of what not to be, they don't give the slightest crumb of crap about what the market wants.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/1/16)

Engraved serial number... Thats a damned feature worth mentioning at the things announcement? 


its sick. Bet they own shares in Twisp

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 43930


That looks like a deservant facepalm lolol. Best of all they put it there themselves

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (24/1/16)

I like it. 

19 mm and it looks like it doesn't come in 4523 pieces.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (24/1/16)

svoemesto and Innokin are 2 companies who lost the plot long ago!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/1/16)

Paulie said:


> svoemesto and Inokkin are 2 companies who lost the plot long ago!!



Sad that Innokin didn't keep up. The MVP2 was still the most solid mod I've owned.

I actually used it the other day, and its STILL perfect almost 2 years later.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/1/16)

Paulie said:


> svoemesto and Innokin are 2 companies who lost the plot long ago!!


Any company that starts making hand grenade and gun shaped mods has pretty much run out of ideas/lost the plot.
How hard can it be to figure out what the consumer wants? 
We have 3208 consumers right here, always ready with an opinion, I know, Im one of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

